# February's Competition Project Discussion



## Blister (29 Jan 2011)

Hi , Please use this thread for any discussion regarding the February Candlestick challenge 

No Critique when entry's are listed until March , after the judging :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Thanks

Allen :wink:

Entrants list below 

babylon355 ( No Entry ) 
Blister ( Ready ) 
Bodrighy ( Withdrawn ) 
callumlovatt ( Ready ) 
cambournepete ( Ready ) 
chill ( Ready )
Chris357 ( No Entry ) 
Chrisp ( Ready ) 
clk230 ( No Entry ) 
como ( Ready ) 
Daven ( No Entry ) 
dennisk ( Ready )
DougieH ( Ready )
duncanh ( Ready ) 
Dust Busker ( No Entry ) 
Elaine ( Ready ) 
gus3049 ( Ready ) 
Haldane ( Ready ) 
Hudson Carpentry ( Ready ) 
johnny.t. ( Ready ) 
Jonzjob ( Ready ) 
liamscanlan ( No Entry ) 
loz ( Ready ) 
maltrout512 ( No Entry ) 
matmac ( No Entry ) 
Melinda_dd ( Ready )
miles_hot ( Ready ) 
monkeybiter ( Ready ) 
myturn ( Ready )
nev ( Ready ) 
not_simple_si ( No Entry ) 
Oakbear ( No Entry ) 
OldWood ( No Entry ) 
Paul.J (Ready ) 
philb88 ( No Entry ) 
Pvt_Ryan ( Ready ) 
RATWOOD (Ready )
RO ( No Entry ) 
Silverbirch ( Ready ) 
skeetoids ( Ready )
spasm ( Ready ) 
steve66 ( No Entry ) 
SVB ( Ready ) 
The Shark ( Ready ) 
TheTiddles ( No Entry ) 
whacky ( No Entry ) 
Wood spoiler ( Ready )


----------



## gus3049 (29 Jan 2011)

Can't you sleep with the excitement of it all or is this the normal time you get up?


----------



## Blister (29 Jan 2011)

gus3049":uc3ujgkc said:


> Can't you sleep with the excitement of it all or is this the normal time you get up?




Sleep :?: 

what is this thing called sleep :roll: 

I wish #-o #-o #-o 

4 hours max for me ,

but tonight was 2 hours :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## gus3049 (29 Jan 2011)

Oh well, 'spose it means you get lots done. 

Seems a shame that most spend a third of their lives asleep - and most of them are sleepwalking the rest of the time!


----------



## miles_hot (29 Jan 2011)

Allen 

edited: removed questions already answered by Allen's clarification post - should read the whole lot before posting! 

If we wanted to use two different woods in the design - i.e. laminated or with a drip tray of a different wood is that acceptable (I don't know if "segmented" is limited to the stuff where you cut the wood into small angled blocks or if it takes in my examples)?

I'm assuming there's no need to include a metal candle holder or drip shield (as per the recent H&S discussions which appeared to indicate this wasn't necessary for sale etc)

Can you tell me if I'm wide of the mark on my assumptions?

Many thanks

Miles


----------



## gus3049 (29 Jan 2011)

Hi Blister,

Can you just clarify the 'segmented' bit!! I assume that to mean glued up layers or such rather than more than one piece ie. does it all have to be made from one piece of wood??


----------



## Chris357 (29 Jan 2011)

Hi guys

How do I enter the competition?


----------



## Blister (29 Jan 2011)

miles_hot":1p63h10x said:


> Allen
> 
> edited: removed questions already answered by Allen's clarification post - should read the whole lot before posting!
> 
> ...




Miles

two different woods is fine , like a base from one type and the column from another , all OK 

You can include a metal candle holder if you wish , but not compulsory for the competition


----------



## Blister (29 Jan 2011)

gus3049":2hhrx7eg said:


> Hi Blister,
> 
> Can you just clarify the 'segmented' bit!! I assume that to mean glued up layers or such rather than more than one piece ie. does it all have to be made from one piece of wood??




Hi Gorden 

Up to 3 pieces of wood for the candlestick is fine 

but not 100 or 200 hundred , as segmented work maybe beyond most entrants ability more so our new turners , so to keep it fair for everyone , No segmented entry's


----------



## Blister (29 Jan 2011)

Chris357":x9ko1f7i said:


> Hi guys
> 
> How do I enter the competition?



Hi Chris 

Its easy , you ask me :mrgreen: 

you will be down one month as you have missed the January challenge 


let me know if you want in for the remaining 11 months :wink: 

Allen


----------



## Chris357 (29 Jan 2011)

In that case...

It would give me great pleasure to be included in such distinguished company.

One candlestick coming up!


Chris


----------



## gus3049 (29 Jan 2011)

Blister":39zvo4bh said:


> gus3049":39zvo4bh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Blister,
> ...


Damn,

I've done 23 designs all with four pieces!!!


----------



## Blister (29 Jan 2011)

Chris357":eszdq349 said:


> In that case...
> 
> It would give me great pleasure to be included in such distinguished company.
> 
> ...



OK Chris 

You are entered :wink:


----------



## Wood spoiler (29 Jan 2011)

gus3049":xfb4pzty said:


> I've done 23 designs all with four pieces!!!



How does that work - designs??? ........

Don't you just put a lump on the whirly thing and poke it with lumps of metal!


----------



## gus3049 (29 Jan 2011)

Wood spoiler":10ob8m3b said:


> gus3049":10ob8m3b said:
> 
> 
> > I've done 23 designs all with four pieces!!!
> ...


Usually.

But hey, this is SERIOUS stuff. Its me against the world here so I need to actually 'think' about what I might be able to do.

So, see, there is a first time for everything.


----------



## spasm (31 Jan 2011)

Hi guys mind if another late entary wants to join in if not can you enter me to the list not that i'm any good but will give me practice.

Spasm


----------



## Blister (31 Jan 2011)

spasm":1ifvwhmw said:


> Hi guys mind if another late entary wants to join in if not can you enter me to the list not that i'm any good but will give me practice.
> 
> Spasm




OK spasm

I have entered you , please read the Feb rules and deadline times 

Welcome aboard :mrgreen:


----------



## spasm (31 Jan 2011)

Thanks for entering me to the fun and games, got to stard thinking now.
:idea:

spasm


----------



## nev (2 Feb 2011)

me too! 
may i also throw my hat in the ring for the competition. pretty please 
thanks
nev


----------



## Blister (2 Feb 2011)

nev":2h0cwn6p said:


> me too!
> may i also throw my hat in the ring for the competition. pretty please
> thanks
> nev



Hummm :-k now let me see :-k :-k :-k :-k 

OK your in :mrgreen:


----------



## nev (2 Feb 2011)

Blister":2qure5t2 said:


> nev":2qure5t2 said:
> 
> 
> > me too!
> ...



super! i'm of to the shed.
nev
 will there be a future 'best ornate firewood' competition?  i have plenty of entries!


----------



## gus3049 (2 Feb 2011)

nev":1lg459oo said:


> Blister":1lg459oo said:
> 
> 
> > nev":1lg459oo said:
> ...


You'd have to join that queue too!!


----------



## Jonzjob (3 Feb 2011)

Well! I reckon that I've got a winner here then. So I will proceed to the front of the que, pass Go and collect my 200€ on the way 8) 8) 8) 8) 







Edit : - Thinking about it, I'm not sure if it's a wump-a wood or my self portrait :-k :-k


----------



## loz (3 Feb 2011)

I met her once............


----------



## Daven (3 Feb 2011)

Looks like the elephant man chewing a wasp ;-)

Look interesting though - be good to see what you do with it.

Dave


----------



## miles_hot (4 Feb 2011)

yeah, but, where does the candle go?


----------



## skeetoids (6 Feb 2011)

My candlestick is ready! :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (6 Feb 2011)

skeetoids":3nfu4w8f said:


> My candlestick is ready! :mrgreen:



Show off :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Wood spoiler (6 Feb 2011)

skeetoids":20v21mld said:


> My candlestick is ready! :mrgreen:



So is my stick ....

Ready to be made - It just needs shaping and , and, and, and ....


----------



## Jonzjob (6 Feb 2011)

Well, mine's ready too, complete wiv a 'ole to put the candel in... 8) 8) 8) Not telling where the 'ole is though.


----------



## gus3049 (6 Feb 2011)

I'm only on number 4 of the 23 designs I did just in case......

is there a special prize for numbers / volume?

John - the specs don't say anything about a hole. I just re-read the rules and it ain't there. Are you trying to impress the judge with extras?


----------



## Jonzjob (6 Feb 2011)

Not really trying to impress anyone wiv me 'ole Gordon. Just somewhere to stick me candel otherwise me candel stick doesn't and it falls orf! :shock:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (6 Feb 2011)

I have been to get some nicer wood. Couldn't get what i wanted due to stock availability. Struggling for inspiration on this one so may end up doing 3 or 4 and see which idea i like best.


----------



## gus3049 (6 Feb 2011)

Jonzjob":3njadr0i said:


> Not really trying to impress anyone wiv me 'ole Gordon. Just somewhere to stick me candel otherwise me candel stick doesn't and it falls orf! :shock:


Come on.... 

.....you've got (or should have by now) a luvly new supply of Superglue.


----------



## Blister (6 Feb 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":3ruecw64 said:


> I have been to get some nicer wood. Couldn't get what i wanted due to stock availability. Struggling for inspiration on this one so may end up doing 3 or 4 and see which idea i like best.



Google images is your friend :wink: 

http://www.google.co.uk/images?q=candle ... 7&bih=1051

:mrgreen:


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Feb 2011)

Blister":is3o5af7 said:


> Hudson Carpentry":is3o5af7 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been to get some nicer wood. Couldn't get what i wanted due to stock availability. Struggling for inspiration on this one so may end up doing 3 or 4 and see which idea i like best.
> ...




Damn you found my source :lol: I use that a lot for ideas and shapes. 

pete


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (6 Feb 2011)

Aye I googled the other day with no joy. My taste in candlesticks are not really turnable more carving.

However thank you, I did click your link and gathered yet another idea. 4-5 i may need to do now hehe


----------



## Wood spoiler (6 Feb 2011)

Tried letting the dogs play with my "stick", but instead of getting "interest" like john's - I ended up with matchsticks!

At least I'll be able to light my candle


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (6 Feb 2011)

This months "woodturning" mag has a good article on candlestick holders


----------



## myturn (6 Feb 2011)

I hate my skew gouge!

It's got a mind of its own and never does what I tell it.


----------



## Jonzjob (6 Feb 2011)

The scew is a wonderful toy. All you have to do is to teach it who's boss!

Practice, practice, practice and you will then be able to change to left handed. Then it becomes much easier to do all sorts of jobs easier. It bites at times, but if you just keep on it will come, 'onest mate!! I have lost count of the bits I destroyed getting it right, sometimes! It still bites at times!   but it's worth it


----------



## skeetoids (6 Feb 2011)

Blister":mqa4igag said:


> skeetoids":mqa4igag said:
> 
> 
> > My candlestick is ready! :mrgreen:
> ...



I call it Unemployement!


----------



## skeetoids (6 Feb 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":2158evfy said:


> Aye I googled the other day with no joy. My taste in candlesticks are not really turnable more carving.
> 
> However thank you, I did click your link and gathered yet another idea. 4-5 i may need to do now hehe



Check the rules HC - Carving is allowed! :idea:


----------



## myturn (6 Feb 2011)

Jonzjob":36hc1y7g said:


> The scew is a wonderful toy. All you have to do is to teach it who's boss!
> 
> *Practice, practice, practice and you will then be able to change to left handed.* Then it becomes much easier to do all sorts of jobs easier. It bites at times, but if you just keep on it will come, 'onest mate!! I have lost count of the bits I destroyed getting it right, sometimes! It still bites at times!   but it's worth it




I AM left-handed, and it doesn't help!

Trouble is I do use it with some success and thinking maybe I'm getting the hang of it then just when I'm doing one final cut the b*stard thing gets its revenge :evil: 

Same goes for the beading chisel, or pointy thing as I call it.


----------



## skeetoids (6 Feb 2011)

Just use your other hand!


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (7 Feb 2011)

skeetoids":2729jyce said:


> Hudson Carpentry":2729jyce said:
> 
> 
> > Aye I googled the other day with no joy. My taste in candlesticks are not really turnable more carving.
> ...



Its been noted im not good at reading the rules hehe. Shame I can't carve to well :lol: Might have a go now though. Back to the wood yard :?


----------



## skeetoids (7 Feb 2011)

Hi HC,

I suggest that you grab any challenge that allows artistic expression by the cahonies and get stuck in.

May be your masterpiece mate?!?!

Good luck,

Lee.


----------



## Blister (8 Feb 2011)

13 Days remaining 

Please PM me when your entry is ready :mrgreen:


----------



## Paul.J (10 Feb 2011)

Mine is ready now Allen


----------



## Blister (10 Feb 2011)

Paul.J":366uz8jf said:


> Mine is ready now Allen



OK

updated


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (10 Feb 2011)

Blister,

Are you updating the webpage? http://79.170.44.151/ukworkshop-comp.co.uk/?


----------



## Blister (10 Feb 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":1t168hcj said:


> Blister,
> 
> Are you updating the webpage? http://79.170.44.151/ukworkshop-comp.co.uk?




This one Ryan 

february-s-competition-project-discussion-t48142.html

:mrgreen:


----------



## spasm (10 Feb 2011)

Hi All,
Glad to say my candle stick is ready, I bought myself a new toy for Christmas and this give me the ideal opportunity to learn 
how to use the tool, quite happy with the outcome as well.

Now all I got to do is take some photo’s and upload them probably harder than making the candle stick holder. 

spasm


----------



## Wood spoiler (12 Feb 2011)

Bah humbug!!!

8) Sunshine stops play.

I planned on getting on with the candlestick today, however, the wife spies sunshine and insists it is too nice to stop in so off out I have to go


----------



## miles_hot (12 Feb 2011)

Done mine - isn't the skew fun! Made it a mission to use only the skew once I'd got the shaft round and I have to say I'm stunned by the finish it can give but also by the shear skill that others show when whipping through a piece where I'm taking off a small bit at a time. 
Miles


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (12 Feb 2011)

Done.. Only used the Skew..


----------



## Jonzjob (12 Feb 2011)

I didn't!! 8) 8)


----------



## Wood spoiler (12 Feb 2011)

What's a skew.

Thought that was when it was all out of line


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (12 Feb 2011)

You see that's the skill, can you turn a piece so it skewed..


----------



## Wood spoiler (12 Feb 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":1rc85vtt said:


> You see that's the skill, can you turn a piece so it skewed..



That's the problem. Yes I can .... Watch this space


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (12 Feb 2011)

Well you can mark me off as ready to.


----------



## Blister (12 Feb 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":2j7nd0ja said:


> Well you can mark me off as ready to.


.
.
.
OK


----------



## gus3049 (13 Feb 2011)

Hi Blister,

There are all these early birds this month but the leader board doesn't show them in green!!! Is the system falling down?? I do like charts and stuff so I check it regularly. It looks very pretty but will look even nicer with a few coloured bits in the ready list.


----------



## Blister (13 Feb 2011)

gus3049":8v8bui6b said:


> Hi Blister,
> 
> There are all these early birds this month but the leader board doesn't show them in green!!! Is the system falling down?? I do like charts and stuff so I check it regularly. It looks very pretty but will look even nicer with a few coloured bits in the ready list.




Is That better :mrgreen:


----------



## gus3049 (13 Feb 2011)

Blister":uhsx7785 said:


> gus3049":uhsx7785 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Blister,
> ...


Nope - still black!! Maybe it takes time to update. I have cleared the cache just in case but it still boring!! I'll check up on you again later.


----------



## Blister (13 Feb 2011)

gus3049":384g35sg said:


> Blister":384g35sg said:
> 
> 
> > gus3049":384g35sg said:
> ...




Are you looking at this link

february-s-competition-project-discussion-t48142.html

The other link is locked , ready for entry uploads


----------



## Blister (13 Feb 2011)

9 Days to deadline


----------



## gus3049 (13 Feb 2011)

Are you looking at this link

february-s-competition-project-discussion-t48142.html

The other link is locked , ready for entry uploads[/quote]
Nah... I want the pretty one to be updated as we go. It says that it will turn green as entries are ready and red for withdrawn!!!! Going back to the original page of this thread is boring!! Not that I'm awkward or anything :roll:


----------



## Blister (13 Feb 2011)

gus3049":20pucw6q said:


> Are you looking at this link
> 
> february-s-competition-project-discussion-t48142.html
> 
> The other link is locked , ready for entry uploads


Nah... I want the pretty one to be updated as we go. It says that it will turn green as entries are ready and red for withdrawn!!!! Going back to the original page of this thread is boring!! Not that I'm awkward or anything :roll:[/quote]

Are you referring to this one http://79.170.44.151/ukworkshop-comp.co.uk/

if you are its out of my control , that one is down to Hudson Carpentry who kindly sat at his computer for hours just so you can have a pop because the colours are not how you like them :mrgreen: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## RATWOOD (13 Feb 2011)

Mine is ready now Allen


----------



## Blister (13 Feb 2011)

RATWOOD":34ydyh7e said:


> Mine is ready now Allen



OK Chris

thanks


----------



## gus3049 (13 Feb 2011)

Blister":2xfibqvz said:


> gus3049":2xfibqvz said:
> 
> 
> > Are you looking at this link
> ...



Are you referring to this one http://79.170.44.151/ukworkshop-comp.co.uk/

if you are its out of my control , that one is down to Hudson Carpentry who kindly sat at his computer for hours just so you can have a pop because the colours are not how you like them :mrgreen: :lol: :mrgreen:[/quote]
Oh goody - nothing like having a go at those that give their time so we can all be entertained :twisted: 

Well Hudson - what are you doin"? Its Sunday, must have a few hours spare. And why can't Blister do his thing on the scorecard??


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (13 Feb 2011)

Hours spare, Ha your having a giraffe. I have minutes spare which are spent getting refreshments.

All access details have been given to pvt_ryan who I thought would be updating the site. He has asked for some updates to the software but im very busy so have left him to do them. I haven't spoken to him lately.

Anyone can update it, all you need to do is be nice to some one with the passwords  and probably blisters permission to be an official score keeper hehe


----------



## gus3049 (13 Feb 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":2qvfiq6d said:


> Hours spare, Ha your having a giraffe. I have minutes spare which are spent getting refreshments.
> 
> All access details have been given to pvt_ryan who I thought would be updating the site. He has asked for some updates to the software but im very busy so have left him to do them. I haven't spoken to him lately.
> 
> Anyone can update it, all you need to do is be nice to some one with the passwords  and probably blisters permission to be an official score keeper hehe


Ta muchly - don't know who did it but its all pretty [email protected]!


----------



## nev (13 Feb 2011)

Blister":3kboomv9 said:


> 9 Days to deadline




mines ready too!  just having a nightmare trying to take a decent picture :? 
i think ive spent more time with the bleepin' camera than it took me to make the thing.
should i have attached pics to this notification or do they get sent later?
 
cheers
nev


----------



## miles_hot (13 Feb 2011)

Nev

You submit them at the deadline onto a new thread which will be opened - it's hard to sit on the pics for 8-9 days isn't it 

Miles


----------



## Blister (13 Feb 2011)

nev":3cjzrpcb said:


> Blister":3cjzrpcb said:
> 
> 
> > 9 Days to deadline
> ...



OK , noted

re the photos

Completed entry's ( 3 photos ) to be uploaded from 22nd Feb. up until 10pm on the 24th Feb, after this time the forum thread will be locked for Judging.


----------



## nev (13 Feb 2011)

miles_hot":2dxmkbjr said:


> Nev
> 
> You submit them at the deadline onto a new thread which will be opened - it's hard to sit on the pics for 8-9 days isn't it
> 
> Miles



it is!
everytime i look at the pics , then the candlestick ,i think ' that pic doesnt do it any justice' and i go and shoot another load!
but i guess my camera is just not that good. or is it my photography skills?  

nev


----------



## Chrisp (13 Feb 2011)

Better pull my finger out and start mine, I have an idea just need to make it 3D! and the entry deadline is my birthday so I might have some new toys for the next one?...
Chris.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (13 Feb 2011)

@Blister, Does the hole at the top for the candle need to be drilled for the comp?

I am holding off doing that until I get a metal thingy and see what size it is.


----------



## Blister (14 Feb 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":2cfjc1xi said:


> @Blister, Does the hole at the top for the candle need to be drilled for the comp?
> 
> I am holding off doing that until I get a metal thingy and see what size it is.



Hi Ryan

Rules are :-

Candlestick to be a minimum of 20cm 8” tall and a maximum of 41cm 16” tall
( Excluding the candle )

I had hoped people would show the candle stick with a candle in the top , I will be :mrgreen:


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (14 Feb 2011)

I have been having trouble getting a shape of candle I like (bistro type) None of my local shops stock them, only tapered. eBay to the rescue.

Do you need the metal things? I didn't bother for the comp. I know you need them if you plan to sell um.


----------



## Wood spoiler (14 Feb 2011)

Blister":296b3rgl said:


> I had hoped people would show the candle stick with a candle in the top , I will be :mrgreen:



What do you call a candle stick without a candle in it :?: 

... A stick

rules is rules    February's competition is for a Candle Stick

.... You can be so wise when someone tells you the answer :lol: 8) :lol: .....

      

Thanks Blister - had you not said I wouldn't have put a candle in mine


----------



## Blister (15 Feb 2011)

47 entrants , 10 Ready , 37 Pending 
.
.
7 DAYS REMAINING


----------



## gus3049 (15 Feb 2011)

Hi Blister,

Can I assume we can be a bit flexible on the picture size this month? Strangely, for a candlestick, mine is rather taller than it is wide. So the dimensions of my pictures are not exactly over square. I will try and make it 640ish high - OK?


----------



## Blister (15 Feb 2011)

gus3049":2bx88c2g said:


> Hi Blister,
> 
> Can I assume we can be a bit flexible on the picture size this month? Strangely, for a candlestick, mine is rather taller than it is wide. So the dimensions of my pictures are not exactly over square. I will try and make it 640ish high - OK?



Hi Gordon 

The reason for the file sizes and 3 photos is as follows

1 To keep the file sizes small x 3 = lower band width use for the forum , it all costs money and we get the use of the forum for free

2 To keep all entrants image sizes the same , A level platform . No advantage of Big file sizes / photoshop etc 

This months requirements for photos are :-

Please post 3 images of your work
1 side profile
2 others showing close up details you want the judge to see
.
Image size please use image size 640 x 480 0.3 mp, same as January 

Please keep to this 

Thanks 

Allen


----------



## gus3049 (15 Feb 2011)

Blister":3njm21s2 said:


> gus3049":3njm21s2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Blister,
> ...


OK, but if the tall dimension is 640 the smaller one will save more space!! I'll add a border!!!


----------



## Elaine (15 Feb 2011)

Candlestick Ready.


----------



## Blister (15 Feb 2011)

Elaine":3b790jdo said:


> Candlestick Ready.



OK Thanks :wink:


----------



## nev (16 Feb 2011)

gus3049":3fhsrgzk said:


> Blister":3fhsrgzk said:
> 
> 
> > gus3049":3fhsrgzk said:
> ...




 Surely 640 x 480 is the same as 480 x 640, just turn the camera 90 deg ?!?!? :shock:


----------



## gus3049 (16 Feb 2011)

Surely 640 x 480 is the same as 480 x 640, just turn the camera 90 deg ?!?!? :shock:[/quote]


Yes indeed, but I'd cropped the pics to get rid of the background that was intrusive!! Can't do them again because the candlestick has already gone to the art gallery!! No probs, I've just added some white space!!


----------



## Wood spoiler (16 Feb 2011)

As discussed last month, my camera doesn't do the prescribed dimensions.

I just take the pictures post them in Photobucket and click the resize option to the specified 640 x 480, which was agreed as being fine.

The link then has a suitably sized picture (unless I am told otherwise...) Problem solved.

Now I just worry about poking the spinny thing with the appropriate bars of metal


----------



## Blister (16 Feb 2011)

Or rotate the image in the software 

even I can do that :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (18 Feb 2011)

Completed entry's ( 3 photos ) to be uploaded after midnight on the 22nd Feb. up until 10pm on the 24th Feb, after this time the forum thread will be locked for Judging.
.

4 DAYS REMAINING 

Results will be posted up on the 28th


----------



## Blister (19 Feb 2011)

Last Weekend , Ends Tuesday Midnight 

34 entrants outstanding


----------



## Melinda_dd (19 Feb 2011)

I know I'm cutting it fine...(as I did last month) but did so many leave it till this late last month to turn their entry? Should we be concerned?


----------



## Bodrighy (19 Feb 2011)

Me too Melinda, I have made 4 pairs of the darn things the last month but not done any for the comp. yet LOL. 

Pete


----------



## Melinda_dd (19 Feb 2011)

Hoping to get some time on the spinny thing tomorrow or else i'm stuffed.. limited to daylight hours in my lil shed :0(


----------



## Blister (19 Feb 2011)

Melinda_dd":28jycwhd said:


> Should we be concerned?



Still 3 days to go 

I will be in the workshop Sunday doing you entry

Maybe we will have a rush :mrgreen:


----------



## Melinda_dd (20 Feb 2011)

Mines done Mr Blister!


----------



## Blister (20 Feb 2011)

Melinda_dd":y6ykx2g9 said:


> Mines done Mr Blister!




noted :mrgreen:


----------



## dennisk (20 Feb 2011)

Mine is done. My first candlestick.


----------



## Haldane (20 Feb 2011)

Finished


----------



## Blister (20 Feb 2011)

dennisk":343rf9j6 said:


> Mine is done. My first candlestick.




Thanks for the update


----------



## Blister (20 Feb 2011)

Haldane":1dt6ijfc said:


> Finished



Noted Thanks :lol:


----------



## Wood spoiler (20 Feb 2011)

Getting excited again.

Looking forward to piccie fest and inspiration overload


----------



## como (20 Feb 2011)

Mine's done Allen.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Blister (21 Feb 2011)

como":1ri4ddnr said:


> Mine's done Allen.
> 
> Cheers
> Mark



OK Thanks


----------



## SVB (21 Feb 2011)

Finished.

Simon


----------



## Blister (21 Feb 2011)

SVB":1x2m6bol said:


> Finished.
> 
> Simon



Thanks you :wink:


----------



## gus3049 (21 Feb 2011)

Who is going to be the first to post.....???

Last month there was a rush at the beginning. This one, we all seem to be hanging on to see what the other posts are like!!!! Got time to do another?


----------



## CHJ (21 Feb 2011)

gus3049":3jce4be3 said:


> Who is going to be the first to post.....???
> 
> Last month there was a rush at the beginning. This one, we all seem to be hanging on to see what the other posts are like!!!! Got time to do another?




*Nobody can post until the thread is unlocked.*

(not sure I will be in tomorrow night  :twisted: )


----------



## gus3049 (21 Feb 2011)

CHJ":1qpnvl4s said:


> gus3049":1qpnvl4s said:
> 
> 
> > Who is going to be the first to post.....???
> ...


aha..... I though it all ended Tuesday night and with two days to post my simple brain....... maybe I should start looking at the calendar!!!!


----------



## Blister (21 Feb 2011)

gus3049":11btl611 said:


> CHJ":11btl611 said:
> 
> 
> > gus3049":11btl611 said:
> ...





Gordon

Each entrant has been asked to let me know their entry is ready , You have to do this to then be able to post your entry AFTER midnight on 22nd Feb 2011 

see rules =-

Completed entry's ( 3 photos ) to be uploaded from midnight 22nd Feb. up until 10pm on the 24th Feb, after this time the forum thread will be locked for Judging. ( subject to CHJ being available ) 

THE THREAD WILL BE LOCKED midnight on the 24th for Judging and hopefully George will let me know the results 27th so I can post up the winners on 28th :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (21 Feb 2011)

My entry is ready Blister :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (21 Feb 2011)

Blister":18n8ny6p said:


> My entry is ready Blister :mrgreen:



OK Allen Thanks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blister (21 Feb 2011)

24 still to notify , Please check I have put you on the ready list


----------



## Paul.J (21 Feb 2011)

*Blister wrote*


> THE THREAD WILL BE LOCKED midnight on the 24th for Judging and hopefully George will let me know the results 27th so I can post up the winners on 28th


Will we have to look at Georges blog to see the results :lol:


----------



## Blister (21 Feb 2011)

Paul.J":3fpql766 said:


> *Blister wrote*
> 
> 
> > THE THREAD WILL BE LOCKED midnight on the 24th for Judging and hopefully George will let me know the results 27th so I can post up the winners on 28th
> ...



NO


----------



## monkeybiter (21 Feb 2011)

Done Blister, now to get Mrs. MB to take some nice [complementary] photo's.


----------



## Blister (21 Feb 2011)

monkeybiter":l50z859j said:


> Done Blister, now to get Mrs. MB to take some nice [complementary] photo's.



OK

Thanks


----------



## monkeybiter (21 Feb 2011)

> OK
> 
> Thanks



No, thank you ! I might not be able to turn out anything particularly good, but this comp is 'forcing' me to learn to do more and to do better  

I've just got to learn to start earlier in the month


----------



## Melinda_dd (21 Feb 2011)

Wood spoiler":1sulla20 said:


> Getting excited again.
> 
> Looking forward to piccie fest and inspiration overload




Me too, I can't wait. When I stand in front of a bit of wood... I tend to get turners block, just don't know what to do!...I hope this is something that depletes with experience?


----------



## chill (22 Feb 2011)

Mines done now Blister 




Ps sorry can`t post photos `til thursday 24th as away with (the fairies) work for a couple of days  and left camera at home


----------



## Blister (22 Feb 2011)

chill":2b6tep3c said:


> Mines done now Blister



OK Cheers 8)


----------



## Blister (22 Feb 2011)

26 Ready / 21 not notified yet , Cut off point is midnight tonight


----------



## Wood spoiler (22 Feb 2011)

Blister":utu7z1yj said:


> 26 Ready / 21 not notified yet , Cut off point is midnight tonight



Random Musing Blister

Not that I am in this position 'cos I is a good boy and told you i'm ready  (can this be deemed used as a Smuggy Smiley)

What happens if you have not been told that an entrant is ready but they just go ahead and post their entry. Does that constitute some kind of foul? 

Is the notification just to make sure we're remembering to do as we are told or is there more to it ............

Suffering from a wild (and random) bout of curiousity .... just as well I'm not a cat!


----------



## The Shark (22 Feb 2011)

Done!

Just got to take the photos now.

Malc


----------



## loz (22 Feb 2011)

Wowoaaaa !

I'll have mine done tonight but wont be able to post that im done till tomorow !

Whats the stoey then ?


----------



## Blister (22 Feb 2011)

Wood spoiler":17yidui9 said:


> Blister":17yidui9 said:
> 
> 
> > 26 Ready / 21 not notified yet , Cut off point is midnight tonight
> ...



Colin

( What happens if you have not been told that an entrant is ready but they just go ahead and post their entry. Does that constitute some kind of foul? )

Answer =-  YES 

Member are not told what to do , they are asked nicely :mrgreen: , If they go ahead and post photos without notifying I will ask Mr Judge not to include them 

My reasoning behind this is to try and keep things fair for everyone 

We have ALL had 22 days to make our project

What I am trying to avoid is this scenario

Don't make anything , wait until all the photos are posted , look at everyone else's ideas , then go and make / copy / improve on another members entry 

The spirit of the challenge is to make your entry from your idea an original idea 

Hope you see my way of thinking and it makes sense :wink:


----------



## Blister (22 Feb 2011)

The Shark":35pginom said:


> Done!
> 
> Just got to take the photos now.
> 
> Malc



Thanks Malc


----------



## Blister (22 Feb 2011)

loz":3ru23nq3 said:


> Wowoaaaa !
> 
> I'll have mine done tonight but wont be able to post that im done till tomorow !
> 
> Whats the stoey then ?



You have just told me you will be ready tonight 

Thanks for the notification , I will update the list


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Feb 2011)

Is it essential to use the pixel size that you have specified, because if so the stick will be quite small in the photo being as it's long and thin.. All 3 of the photos I have ready to post are just under 300kb but long. I can't find the pixel count?

I assume that we post the pikkies tomorrow. i.e. after midnight today?


----------



## gus3049 (22 Feb 2011)

Jonzjob":sar9mykt said:


> Is it essential to use the pixel size that you have specified, because if so the stick will be quite small in the photo being as it's long and thin.. All 3 of the photos I have ready to post are just under 300kb but long. I can't find the pixel count?
> 
> I assume that we post the pikkies tomorrow. i.e. after midnight today?


'ello John,

I asked 'im that!!! And he was very strict with me!!! So mine are tall and thin too but with white borders up both sides and EXACTLY (see Mr Blister) 640 x 480. 

If you have photoshop you can copy what you've got, make a new one at the right size and paste it in.


----------



## Blister (22 Feb 2011)

Jonzjob":1ouy4884 said:


> Is it essential to use the pixel size that you have specified, because if so the stick will be quite small in the photo being as it's long and thin.. All 3 of the photos I have ready to post are just under 300kb but long. I can't find the pixel count?
> 
> I assume that we post the pikkies tomorrow. i.e. after midnight today?



John

The forum software only allows this size and we all need to stick to it , so no entry has a photographic advantage over any other entrant 

Yes please post your images ( 3 ) after midnight tonight and BEFORE 22.00 on the 24th , you wont forget now will you :lol: 

Allen :mrgreen:


----------



## Blister (22 Feb 2011)

gus3049":34719cln said:


> Jonzjob":34719cln said:
> 
> 
> > Is it essential to use the pixel size that you have specified, because if so the stick will be quite small in the photo being as it's long and thin.. All 3 of the photos I have ready to post are just under 300kb but long. I can't find the pixel count?
> ...



Gordon , Rules is Rules , same for everyone :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Feb 2011)

Moi! Forget? My moto is I never make mastikes mate!! #-o


----------



## gus3049 (22 Feb 2011)

Blister":tf6i8weu said:


> gus3049":tf6i8weu said:
> 
> 
> > Jonzjob":tf6i8weu said:
> ...


Good grief - REALLY??

I thought rules was dem fings we measure our lumps of wood wiv before we poke 'em with the steel thingies.


----------



## miles_hot (22 Feb 2011)

Bloody hell, you _measure_ stuff before you stick the pointy things into it? Truly I have along way to go 
Miles


----------



## Chrisp (22 Feb 2011)

Ready Blister!
ChrisP.


----------



## Blister (22 Feb 2011)

Chrisp":1gmsguur said:


> Ready Blister!
> ChrisP.




OK Thanks


----------



## myturn (22 Feb 2011)

Ok, so where shall I put my candlestick? :duno:


----------



## Blister (22 Feb 2011)

myturn":3grp1swf said:


> Ok, so where shall I put my candlestick? :duno:



After midnight tonight you post your photos here 

click the link 

february-s-challenge-a-candlestick-t48138.html

you have until 22.00 on the 24th to upload then the forum will be locked for Judging


----------



## myturn (22 Feb 2011)

Blister":1tuuc2dw said:


> myturn":1tuuc2dw said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so where shall I put my candlestick? :duno:
> ...


So I've gotta sit up all night waiting, why can't it be a civilised time for us old folk? :lol:


----------



## CHJ (22 Feb 2011)

myturn":2loksbnd said:


> So I've gotta sit up all night waiting, why can't it be a civilised time for us old folk? :lol:



I can easily arrange for the thread to stay locked until tomorrow after breakfast. :twisted:


----------



## Blister (22 Feb 2011)

myturn":36eyxour said:


> Blister":36eyxour said:
> 
> 
> > myturn":36eyxour said:
> ...



You can go to bed and do it tomorrow :mrgreen: Night Night :lol:


----------



## cambournepete (22 Feb 2011)

My candlestick is ready


----------



## Blister (23 Feb 2011)

cambournepete":3vfos1y3 said:


> My candlestick is ready



Cutting it close Pete :lol:


----------



## loz (23 Feb 2011)

Phew !

in the nick of time.LOL


----------



## Wood spoiler (24 Feb 2011)

I am enjoying seeing all the entries being submitted.

A bit disappointing that a large number failed to make a submission this month. Come on guys make the effort, it's well worth it. It is fantastic to see so many interpretations of the simple brief given to us by Blister. We all gain from the ideas, techniques and woods used.

This challenges truly accelerates the learning curve


----------



## Blister (24 Feb 2011)

10 PM cutoff tonight 

So photos to be uploaded before 10pm then the forum will be locked


----------



## myturn (24 Feb 2011)

I'm amazed at the variety, every one is different and I'm really impressed at the effort everyone has made. =D>


----------



## liamscanlan (24 Feb 2011)

it's been one of those months..... haven't got around to this until today.... and I finished mine at 10:05PM  ...... <sigh>

#-o 
Good luck to all who were more timely! There's some great work this month - congratulations to all - they're all winners! =D> 

Liam

Reminder to self - put a clock in the 'shop... (hammer)


----------



## chill (24 Feb 2011)

damn missed the deadline due to computer having a mind of its own and saving photos as tif files :?: preventing this computer illiterate from loading piccies very frustrating  :evil: ](*,) #-o will try to sort out and post after judging :roll: 

best of luck to all of you


----------



## DougieH (25 Feb 2011)

I have to say the entries are brilliant. There are a number of designs I will be having a go at in the coming weeks. Great inspiration for us beginners.

Doug


----------



## gus3049 (25 Feb 2011)

I'm with Colin on this. I realise that there are some people out there who actually work for a living and might be a bit busy but....this competition is producing some gems and we should all support Blister's efforts.

I feel it possible that some might be put off by the consistent quality that some are turning in (no names no pack drill) and that there is no chance of avoiding a 60:12 drubbing. I'm sure this is the wrong attitude. It should be spurring us on to higher things and making us think about what is possible.

It seems that the candlestick was a particularly good subject to make us 'think outside the box' and really give our turning some thought.

I find it inspirational and it has made me more determined to produce at least one piece this year that can reach the level necessary to stand up there with the best. I might fail but I'm going to give it a go


----------



## miles_hot (25 Feb 2011)

Gordon
I think that the "I'm never going to be good enough to win" is certainly a concern were this a fully fledged competition with some expensive bit of kit as a prize. However we basically playing for bragging rights here (with some very natty shields available for the winner). As such I for one have a very simple aim = score 12 points, i.e. do at least one item a month for a year. Such a goal would more than double, possibly triple, my normal annual output. It also means that I have to do something different each month - some things (like the candle stick) I've never done before; either because they take me well outside my comfort zone or I've never thought to do them before.

I'm assuming that most other people will have the same sort of approach but I would be natural for some people to fall by the wayside after the first flush or enthusiasm. 

Having said all of that I'd love to be placed or even win one of these months  

Miles


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (25 Feb 2011)

As has been said, I dont really look at this as a comp.. I look at it as an incentive to do different things. I've only just started turning so realistically have little hope of getting more than 1 point per month but what it does do is force me to try new things and also gives me some damn good bits of work to copy and see if I can mimic. 

Jan = My 1st bowl
Feb = My 1st candlestick
Mar = My 1st platter
....
....
....

and bsides you never know on some of the plain pieces I might even get lucky and out do a pro..


----------



## gus3049 (25 Feb 2011)

This is basically what I was trying to say!!

But I am definitely going to get the 12!!


----------



## spasm (25 Feb 2011)

I to agree with all above, 

I’ve not entered any of my turnings to any competition this idea was excellent I’m going for 11 points this year and lots of experience, my entry this month had a bonus of quite a few comments, asking how I actually made the candle stick and have I thought of selling them.

spasm


----------



## SVB (25 Feb 2011)

I agree - I am not a big fan of spindle work and therefore have 'enjoyed' having to think about this for this month's comp.

Btw - miles, 22:01 - Stewards!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :twisted: (hammer) 

=D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## miles_hot (25 Feb 2011)

SVB":23htevj6 said:


> I agree - I am not a big fan of spindle work and therefore have 'enjoyed' having to think about this for this month's comp.
> 
> Btw - miles, 22:01 - Stewards!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :twisted: (hammer)
> 
> =D> =D> =D> =D>


I was begging profusely as I'd got stuff up just in time but s0dding potobucket hadn't taken the clipping I'd done (goodness knows why the pictures on PB showed what I wanted but when they came over they were the originals - dead odd).  The amount of swearing going on far surpassed all the stress of attempting to do a highly interrupted cut with a skew whilst using the skew for the first time in anger LOL.

Miles


----------



## gus3049 (25 Feb 2011)

miles_hot":3lvybbul said:


> SVB":3lvybbul said:
> 
> 
> > I agree - I am not a big fan of spindle work and therefore have 'enjoyed' having to think about this for this month's comp.
> ...


I still don't understand why people don't just upload them straight into the forum. Saves outside links and stay on the server. And its quick, instant even.


----------



## miles_hot (25 Feb 2011)

gus3049":2rqkkhod said:


> miles_hot":2rqkkhod said:
> 
> 
> > SVB":2rqkkhod said:
> ...



Habit and I like to have thumbnails in threads which mean that the image loads much quicker for people looking on low bandwidth / mobiles etc rather than waiting for the whole thing to come over. If they're interested they can then chose to look at the whole thing. Granted this is not really relevant to the omp thread where the whole thing is about the images but habit is just that! 
I also know how to do the 640x48 thing on PB and haven't worked it out in iPhoto yet.
Miles


----------



## gus3049 (25 Feb 2011)

Ah,

iPhoto is easy!!

If you select the pic, go 'File' 'Export' choose JPG from 'kind' make sure both sizes are medium, just save to Desktop or wherever you want to keep them (if you do). It always seems to make the biggest dimension 640!!

If you want to be exact you can then open in Photoshop if you have it or, let me check...... yup, do it in Preview - open file, 'Tools' 'adjust size' 'fit into' it offers 640 x 480. Click OK and save and you can load that straight up from the desktop.

I'm surprised that a file that small would slow anyone down, even on dial-up. I know nothing about mobiles!! I'm deaf so don't need to get involved with yet another expensive toy.

I'm on pretty quick broadband and I find it HUGELY annoying waiting for outside links to load before I can see the graphic! I find Photobucket really slow. Each to his own I guess.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (25 Feb 2011)

I know my turning isn't upto some peoples talent but I still contribute otherwise I would only use my lathe when fabricating things or making dowels. Maybe the odd turning now and again. Seeing what others come up with just inspires me into wanting to take my turning further. The fact others are better don't phase me. I make furniture for a living, there are others thats better at it then me. I make websites and develop software as part of my living, others are better then me. I play games on an xbox but others are better then me etc etc.


----------



## DougieH (25 Feb 2011)

I`ve only been turning since Christmas, so have no chance of winning, however, the competition makes me produce a specific item each month, which I think makes the competition a winner, as well as furthering my my turning skills. I loved the candlestick challenge and will be making more of them. After turning my fist candlestick, I had a look at some of the examples others have produced, so I searched the internet for inspiration, and found a pdf file that explained step by step, how to make the one I entered in the competition. The comp doesnt just get me practising, it also makes me look for ideas and different ways of doing things. Cant wait for the anything goes vase. Below is what I was going to enter, but thought I could do better. I hope I did.

Doug


----------



## miles_hot (26 Feb 2011)

DougieH":3ol5k1bz said:


> I`ve only been turning since Christmas, so have no chance of winning, however, the competition makes me produce a specific item each month, which I think makes the competition a winner, as well as furthering my my turning skills. I loved the candlestick challenge and will be making more of them. After turning my fist candlestick, I had a look at some of the examples others have produced, so I searched the internet for inspiration, and found a pdf file that explained step by step, how to make the one I entered in the competition. The comp doesnt just get me practising, it also makes me look for ideas and different ways of doing things. Cant wait for the anything goes vase. Below is what I was going to enter, but thought I could do better. I hope I did.
> 
> Doug


Doug
I think it's fair to say that you've improved on that one   If that's the rate of improvement over the course of 1 month I can\t wait to see how far you come over the next 10 months 
Miles


----------



## duncanh (26 Feb 2011)

Not that I'm overly bothered, but I'm wondering how strictly the rules are going to be applied re. image sizing. I've seen it mentioned a few times that they have to be 640x480 - see the top of page 10 of this thread where Blister says


Blister":1wxt32y7 said:


> gus3049":1wxt32y7 said:
> 
> 
> > Jonzjob":1wxt32y7 said:
> ...



Even Blister's own entry isn't 640x480!

Some people have posted clickable thumbnails - is this ok?

I know it's just for fun, but clarification would be useful. Sorry if this is making you want to pull your hair out or regret running the competition Blister. Perhaps future months could specify longest side length of 640 and no more than 200kb.

Duncan


----------



## Blister (26 Feb 2011)

Duncan 

I used Photo bucket and on photo buckets web site I resized my images to 640 x 480 but when linked to our UKWorkshop they were a different size ??????? , had to leave them as I needed to go to work :roll: 

Next month I will try them direct from my computer upload to UKworkshop and see what happens doing it that way


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (26 Feb 2011)

Mine are not 640x480 I used an expensive DSLR as im sure a few have. I resized my images in Photoshop CS5 using whats called constrain proportions (you type in a given height or width and it works out the other dimension without stretching or distorting the image) I typed in the height of 640px and it worked out the natural width would be 427px. I override the width to 480 and the image is stretched and looks silly so I used what the software recommended which was 640x427px. I understand rules are rules but maybe this needs addressing. The true professional native resolution for a 35mm digital (or scanned from an old 35mm film camera) photo using DSLR's (or SLR's if film camera) when resizing down to the rules are 640x427px or 720x480px. 640x480px is true for point and shoot cameras. (For them that do not under stand DSLR or point and shoot, If your camera has a detectable lens which you can attach other len's, its more then likely you have a DSLR if not you have a point and shoot.)

I wasn't going to upload images that are stretched nor was i going to add distracting elements like a border so I uploaded as I saw fit by not exceeding the highest dimension in the rules 640px.

Due to the range of cameras we use, maybe it would be better to say that one image dimension should be 640px and the other in the 400's

I haven't checked but I bet my photo's last month was 640x427px.


----------



## gus3049 (26 Feb 2011)

Blister":mfayc3s7 said:


> Duncan
> 
> I used Photo bucket and on photo buckets web site I resized my images to 640 x 480 but when linked to our UKWorkshop they were a different size ??????? , had to leave them as I needed to go to work :roll:
> 
> Next month I will try them direct from my computer upload to UKworkshop and see what happens doing it that way


Hi Blister,

You have an iMac. I suggest using Preview as described in my post below. It really is a doddle.

However, I agree that just making the long dimension 640 and an overall size limit is more sensible given the various shapes to be photographed otherwise, you just get white borders like I did this month.


----------



## The Shark (26 Feb 2011)

Personally speaking, I struggle to find time to do the turning, let alone fanny about resizing images.

I load my photos into photobucket, press the button that says "resize", then upload the thumbnail image to the forum. That's it!

If we are going to go down the route of becoming photo editors, then as someone says on Dragons Den, "I'm out".

I'm very grateful to Blister and all those who have helped set up the comp, I'm learning a great deal and getting a great deal of inspiration about turning, which I thought was the object of the excersise!

Malc  (who obviously doesn't know much about photography!)


----------



## gus3049 (26 Feb 2011)

Hi Shark,

With respect, it literally takes a few seconds, between one sip of wine and the next in fact. I too have a mortgage to pay for and therefore struggle for time, especially now I am half crippled by my back.

I'm sure you understand why Blister set the limits. I think a little extra effort is worth it for the benefit we, or at least, I, get from the competition.


----------



## DougieH (26 Feb 2011)

I also load my pics into photobucket and resize them to 640 x 480. They do not end up with borders or are elongated. They just have less pixels, which means you cannot zoom in as much without the pic going blocky. Thats my understanding of the process. I could be wrong though. That pic of my first candlestick is 480 x 360 as far as I can see, as I had to upload to photobucket direct from my phone, by email, as my computer is not working right. The camera may have resized the photo to send by email. I also think 640 x 480 is a guide. The actual photo may not be exactly 307200 pixels. Just my thoughts. The pic below is now resized to 320 x 240, but is actually 319 x 239.

Doug


----------



## DougieH (26 Feb 2011)

Mmmmm. I see its a bit smaller than the next size up. Perhaps someone more into pixels and photos can explain why pics are different sizes.

Doug


----------



## DougieH (26 Feb 2011)

Sorry me again, just checked the size of the middle photo in my comp entry, and photobucket says it is 639 x 479. I will stop now.

Sorry again

Doug


----------



## The Shark (26 Feb 2011)

gus3049":1qmz9rb1 said:


> I'm sure you understand why Blister set the limits. I think a little extra effort is worth it for the benefit we, or at least, I, get from the competition.



Hi Gus,

No worries,

IMHO, I agree entirely that Blister set the limits, as he did, from day 1. I thought that was what I was adhering to by using photobucket as I previously explained.

It seems to me we are moving the goalposts now?

Malc


----------



## Wood spoiler (26 Feb 2011)

We all understand rules are rules and they need to be there.

Malc, if what you are doing works for you then stick with it

More important to submit an item trying to stick to the spirit of the rules than being put off by being confused by the techie stuff.

I'd rather everyone submit with imperfections to the photo technique than halve the numbers submitted but exactly correct.

I upload to photo bucket click resize and there we go it works for me.


----------



## gus3049 (26 Feb 2011)

Wood spoiler":2zuu02aq said:


> We all understand rules are rules and they need to be there.
> 
> Malc, if what you are doing works for you then stick with it
> 
> ...


Spirit of the rules huh?

I'll drink to that ccasion5:


----------



## miles_hot (26 Feb 2011)

so far neither Blister nor the two judges have complained so I don't think that we need to beat ourselves (or each other) up too much  I worry if people start to be put off the idea of entering the comp by something which isn't pissing the judges or the organiser off.

God I wish the judging was a quicker process though (but glad I don't have to do it!) - the wait always kills me  

Miles


----------



## gus3049 (26 Feb 2011)

Quite agree Miles. I hope the judges aren't regretting the idea. This month seems even harder to er... judge than january. There are quite a few in there that are obviously quality and quite how you pick the top three, I just don't know.

Never mind - tomorrow..........never comes!


----------



## Paul.J (26 Feb 2011)

I have managed to be able to get my piccys the correct size because my old camera went down to 0.3mp,which gave me the correct size for the comp,640x480,and by filling the screen/viewfinder as much as i could when taking the piccy,there was no need for me to crop it to get it closer.
But having had a new camera now,this only goes down to 3mp.
But it also has different settings for tv screen format.16:9 which i believe is wide screen,and the old 4:3 Analogue.
I took a piccy at the wide screen and a piccy at the old 4:3 setting,set at 3mp.
I opened both piccys up using Gimp.
The wide shot was longer/narrrower whereas the other was more square.
Altered the image size to 640x480.
The wide piccy was too long still and i couldn't get the correct 640x480 size,but the 4:3 gave me the correct size.
So i just wondered if this might be causing some of the problems some of you have been having :?: 
I am no expert here but thought i would share what i had to do meself to get the correct size piccy.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (27 Feb 2011)

Yes point and shoot cameras are designed for people to take "snaps", which ultimately will be used as wallpaper on a PC/Laptop which is why you have 4:3 and 16:9 ratios. The true photography ratio is 2:3. I don't think this really matters, as nobody has complained about the different dimensions.

4:3 is the old TV/Computer screen ratio
16:9 is widescreen
16:10 is High Definition widescreen
2:3 is 35mm (or cropped) sensor cameras ratio

What this means for you doug really is nothing, stick to 4:3 ratio (for every 4 pixel across there are 3 pixels down) and you will have the perfect landscape ratio for this forum and general "holiday snaps". If you ever want to do panoramic landscapes or photo's then use 16:9 (You will get a wider but shorter picture). 16:9 could also be useful for taking portrait shots of things like candle sticks, there will be more detail in the stick and less surroundings to distract from the subject. If you have a wide screen laptop/PC and wish to use the pictures your taking as wallpaper then use 16:9


----------



## The Shark (27 Feb 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":36ko8stk said:


> Yes point and shoot cameras are designed for people to take "snaps", which ultimately will be used as wallpaper on a PC/Laptop which is why you have 4:3 and 16:9 ratios. The true photography ratio is 2:3. I don't think this really matters, as nobody has complained about the different dimensions.
> 
> 4:3 is the old TV/Computer screen ratio
> 16:9 is widescreen
> ...



Thank you for that explanation, that helps a great deal.

Malc


----------



## Blister (27 Feb 2011)

gus3049":1hj5n3ls said:


> Quite agree Miles. I hope the judges aren't regretting the idea. This month seems even harder to er... judge than january. There are quite a few in there that are obviously quality and quite how you pick the top three, I just don't know.
> 
> Never mind - tomorrow..........never comes!




Gordon 

Neither of the JUDGES are REGRETTING volunteering to assist with this challenge , 
Both have said how much they are enjoying taking part , 
I have had a PM from George and spoke to Barry on the phone today 

All I can say regarding YOUR comment about " This month seems even harder to er... judge than January. There are quite a few in there that are obviously quality and quite how you pick the top three, I just don't know. " is leave the Judging to the Judges , It also says the *Judges decision is final * 
If the Judges have a problem I am sure they will let us all know 

Allen


----------



## dennisk (28 Feb 2011)

Once again some very nice entries.I was hoping to get into the top five, but not to be. I am, however enjoying this competition very much, and it will help me become a better turner. I have the ability to turn, but not always the gift to design.It is that way with my business as well.Building homes and cabinets and furniture has always been easy to me, but the designing of these projects does not always come as easy. That is life, and I really look forward to the different designs that come forth every month. All of us can learn from being tested, and not necessarily coming out on top but still trying. Thanks again to Blister and George.


----------



## gus3049 (28 Feb 2011)

Blister":19pxu5n5 said:


> gus3049":19pxu5n5 said:
> 
> 
> > Quite agree Miles. I hope the judges aren't regretting the idea. This month seems even harder to er... judge than january. There are quite a few in there that are obviously quality and quite how you pick the top three, I just don't know.
> ...


Wow,

You are a strict person Allen. I was sympathising with the judges but hardly suggesting for real that they might seriously regret their role.

Perhaps we should all lighten up a bit - this is supposed to be fun.


----------



## gus3049 (28 Feb 2011)

dennisk":shyxknom said:


> Once again some very nice entries.I was hoping to get into the top five, but not to be. I am, however enjoying this competition very much, and it will help me become a better turner. I have the ability to turn, but not always the gift to design.It is that way with my business as well.Building homes and cabinets and furniture has always been easy to me, but the designing of these projects does not always come as easy. That is life, and I really look forward to the different designs that come forth every month. All of us can learn from being tested, and not necessarily coming out on top but still trying. Thanks again to Blister and George.


I'll second that although for me it was always the other way round. 

Actually making what i see in my head is the hard bit. That's why I'm here, to get the technical expertise so that my wierd but not so wonderful brain can gets its stuff out there.


----------

